# Dubarry Boots- A cheaper alternative?



## YourStar (16 July 2010)

Hey all,
I would really like a pair of Dubarry Boots, the 'Galway' ones but I really do not want to fork out over £200 for some, are there any similar boots out their which done have the huge price tag? I know Dublin did or still do some but can't seem to find them! Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks
xxx


----------



## Happy Hunter (16 July 2010)

For anything Dubarry or Joules - I always have a look at Rydale 1st!! 
I heard the Dublin 'River boots' look quite similar.
Type in dubarry boot on ebay and hundreds of lookalikes will pop up! 
Good luck!


----------



## LennynLevi5 (16 July 2010)

I have the Ariat Windermere boots and I love them, really good quality as with anything Ariat. Think I payed £120 for mine so a really good price aswell!!!

x


----------



## Nash2 (16 July 2010)

I ve got a pair of dubarrys that I had for Christmas 3 years ago. They have been fabulous I still love them. It is a lot of money but I'd definately say you get what you pay for I have used them nearly everyday and they have kept my feet warm and dry.


----------



## Vetwrap (16 July 2010)

http://www.dublinclothing.co.uk/dublin-river-boots.html

I have Dublins and they are brilliant.  My husband bought them for me when the boot was newly luanched, so they are a couple of years old at least.

I've been in the sea with them on and they still look great and didn't leak at all!  I wouldn't have them for yard work, but then, having had my 17.2HH jump on my foot before, I only wear steel toe capped boots round the boys now.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (16 July 2010)

Sherwood Forest boots are excellent. I found them 2 years ago by accident and LOVE them!!

I have the Furlong boots and ride in them and wear them in the yard every day. Def. worth having and far cheaper than Dubarry's.


----------



## GLEEK (16 July 2010)

I have the river boots i really like mine. I ride in mine too they are very comfy. I searched about n the internet quite a bit for mine think i only paid 90 pound!


----------



## Shysmum (16 July 2010)

I've got the Rydale Malhams - only had them 4 months, and where I ride in them, the stitching has started to fray. I would rather spend more and get better quality tbh. sm x


----------



## McNally (16 July 2010)

Cant vouch for how long they last but Toggi do a boot called Canyon or something similar and i LOVE them they are def on my "most wanted" list- I think they are about £109


----------



## JoG (16 July 2010)

Wyre valley eventer boots are identical - my first I got from a stand at Burghley but my OH found some online as well


----------



## YourStar (16 July 2010)

Thanks all 
xxx


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (17 July 2010)

i have a pair of galway uk size 6 eu39.5 in brown mahogany, brand new still in box with dubarry tissue paper etc... they now retail for around £280, open to offers i am in warwickshire if any opne looking, otherwise i shall advertise them in the tack shop. PM me if interested.


----------



## sambarny23 (17 July 2010)

i have the dublin river boots. i have had them for nearly a year now. they are so comfy. i shopped around for ages for mine as a big variation in price. in the end i got them from ebay for £90. but not knowing which size i would need i went to a local tack store and tried them on first.


----------



## rangerover (17 July 2010)

I've got the Rydale ones and so far so good!


----------



## NeverSayNever (17 July 2010)

love love love my Toggi Canyons


----------

